# El gato Clares dejó más de 3000 huellas por todo el foro



## swift

Clares: te ha llegado el turno. Muchísimas gracias por estas 3000 perlas con que nos has obsequiado, por compartir tu conocimiento y por tu participación en los foros.

Por cierto: ¿al final averiguaste el sonido de la puerta al cerrar? Digo, un gato debería saberlo.

Muchas felicidades y recuerda que acá la puerta siempre está abierta. 

Un abrazo,


José


----------



## swift

... y mientras tú llegas, acá te iremos preparando la fiesta...


----------



## Lurrezko

Virgen Santa, qué trajín. Voy de fiesta en fiesta, parezco la Preysler.

Muchas felicidades por tus atinados e informativos 3000, amigo Clares3.

Aquí traje unos artefactos para distraernos, y uno también para Colchonero, que no tardará en llegar

Y también ésta, para que nos amenices


----------



## Colchonero

Perdón, perdón, que no llego, que me tenéis todo el día galgando de sarao en sarao y no tengo edad para esto. Es que me estaba cambiando de ropa y no encontraba mi camiseta preferida. 

Clares, enhorabuena por tu nueva marca; pero mucho más porque tus mensajes siempre tienen interés y humor.

Supongo que te traerán bebida, comida y puros. Yo te traigo la perfección.


----------



## swift

Colchonero said:


> Supongo que te traerán bebida, comida y puros. Yo te traigo la perfección.


Este bebé es un esteta y lo demás es cuento.


----------



## Colchonero

swift said:


> Este bebé es un esteta y lo demás es cuento.


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Perdón, perdón, que no llego, que me tenéis todo el día galgando de sarao en sarao y no tengo edad para esto. Es que me estaba cambiando de ropa y no encontraba mi camiseta preferida.
> [/URL].



Este chaval lo que tiene es un morro que se lo pisa...


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> Es que me estaba cambiando de ropa y no encontraba mi camiseta preferida.


 
Estás muy guapo con tu camiseta, a ver si me presentas a tu papá, que seguro que andará por ahí con Clares, y aquí todos esperándole... 

Feliciedades gato de la calle.

Un saludo


----------



## Colchonero

cbrena said:


> Estás muy guapo con tu camiseta, a ver si me presentas a tu papá, que seguro que andará por ahí con Clares, y aquí todos esperándole...
> 
> Feliciedades gato de la calle.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Ah, pues si os gusta tengo otras.


----------



## Agró

¿Y el homenajeado? ¿De ronda nocturna? Fíate tú de los gatos.
En fin, felicidades por el trabajo bien hecho.
Algo para que se relama los bigotes.


----------



## cbrena

Yo he traído un pequeño pincho, bueno dos, uno para cada uno. Gatos y búhos compartimos el mismo gusto por un buen manjar. Primero esperamos a que terminen, por no cortarlos el rollo, ¡y a por ellos!


----------



## Namarne

En fin, yo siempre llegando a los sitios en horario infantil, incluso a las fiestas gatunas. (Aunque veo que la parranda del homenajeado se alarga).  
*Enhorabuena por esos 3.000 llenos de sabiduría. *
(Yo mejor traigo algo más apropiado para estas horas). 

Un abrazo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

F E L I C I D A D E S  !!!! ​
Por esos tres mil aportes 
Espero estés bien, después de esa celebración  (resaca)

Abrazos...

( es que con esas junticas que andas....)


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Querido clares, ¡muchísimas felicidades! Es un placer tenerte entre nosotros. Espero que continúes así muchos años más. 
Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## Calambur

¿Y dónde estaba yo cuando sucedió todo esto?
Bueno, 'menos averigua dios, y perdona', dicen. 
Ahora estoy aquí para felicitar a mi *gatorrante* preferido por sus doctos aportes.
Veo también que ya le han traído de todo, hasta la batería. Así que sólo falta avisarle... y estoy segura de que vendrá así.




cbrena said:


> Gatos y búhos compartimos el mismo gusto por un buen manjar. Primero esperamos a que terminen, por no cortarlos el rollo, ¡y a por ellos!


*cbrena*: tengo un problema serio: en mi carácter de proteccionista de animales* ¡protesto! *¡¿Cómo nos vamos a comer a esos ratoncitos tan simpáticos?! Es una crueldad.
Pero... en fin... de algo hay que alimentarse.


----------



## cbrena

Calambur said:


> *cbrena*: tengo un problema serio: en mi carácter de proteccionista de animales* ¡protesto! *¡¿Cómo nos vamos a comer a esos ratoncitos tan simpáticos?! Es una crueldad.
> Pero... en fin... de algo hay que alimentarse.


´
Calambur, guapísima, cómo me alegra verte en esta fiesta, tan saludable y con tu impecable buen humor. Busquemos las dos a Clares, que no aparece, e intentas convertinos en vegetarianos.


----------



## clares3

Hola a tod@s
La verdad es que no me esperaba nada como esto. Habréis visto que cumplí los 3.000 en silencio. De verdad, muchísimas gracias por el detalle.
Acepto de buen grado todos los regalos (incluida la chupeta destinada a Colchonero) y, desde luego, el apodo "gatorrante" que Calambur va introduciendo poco a poco.
Os diré. El gato del perfil es el famoso Fat Freddys´s cat, que podéis consultar en internet (Gilbert Shelton:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fat-Freddys-Omnibus-Gilbert-Shelton/dp/0861661613). Es un gato contracultural que se metía en líos con los Fabulous furry freakbrother. Pensaba cambiarlo ahora, con motivo de mi santo (próximo 19 de marzo) pero veo que el gato ha arraigado y me lo voy a pensar. En cualquier caso, os lo consultaré antes de cambiar para que me déis vuestra aprobación.
Por cierto, Lurrezko, ¿qué instrumento tocas tú? Porque se te ve muy puesto en materia de música.
Bueno, procuraré acompañaros esta tarde hasta que me tenga que ir al otro campus a dar unas clases que tengo pendientes.
Un abrazo a todos y a ver cómo cursa la fiesta.
Gracias otra vez


----------



## clares3

Hola
Sigo reaccionado.
El sonido de la puerta al cerrar, querido Swift, es parecido al de las camelias al caer de nuestro estimado Hiro, hoy tan preocupado por la tragedia de su país.
Agradezco especialmente la fantástica batería que me regala Lurrezko pero ocurre que le soy absolutamente fiel a la mía, que no es otra que esta (http://es.woodbrass.com/bateria+ludwig+usa+ringo+starr+22"+-+black+oyster+pearl+-+l8024lxoq). ¿No es una preciosidad mi chica? 
Mi grupo (Not Yet, de reconocida fama internacional) lo formamos dos profesores de la universidad, un ingeniero y un controlador de vuelo alemán. Tenemos grabado un CD de sólo rockabilly y si supiera cómo se hace os subiría un par de temas para que escuchárais cómo va sonando la cosa. Podéis ver al grupo en el aparatado "Concierto de Rock and Roll"; naturalmente, yo soy el de la batería. http://www.um.es/prinum/rn10/?opc=fotos
La fiesta, aunque virtual, debe estar animada así que me pago una ronda virtual de gin-tonic de Bombay Saphire, que es como me gusta a mí que sean los gintónic.
Aldonza: ¿por dónde paras últimamente, que no se te ve el pelo?
Cbrena, Rosangelus, Namarne, Agró... muchas gracias por vuestro afecto.
En fin, vuelvo dentro de un rato.


----------



## swift

clares3 said:


> Aldonza: ¿por dónde paras últimamente, que no se te ve el pelo?


Hombre qué indiscreto. ¿Cómo se te ocurre destapar aquí el asunto de la peluca que perdió Aldonza? 

El sonido de la camelia al caer me tiene todavía atónito.


----------



## clares3

swift said:


> Hombre qué indiscreto. ¿Cómo se te ocurre destapar aquí el asunto de la peluca que perdió Aldonza?
> El sonido de la camelia al caer me tiene todavía atónito.


El caso es que algo me sonaba de una peluca pero la edad es la edad y se me olvidan los detalles del corto plazo.
Lo de las camelias se nos ha enredado con las cabezas de los samurais como al pobre Hiro, que las ha de ver todos los días en su jardín.
Tengo una duda, Colchonero: la perfección ¿es el alter ego de La machy? Recuerdo un avatar parecido cuando Aldonza lió el gran lío aquel, que no sé cómo no nos "banearon" a todos, por revoltosos.
En fin, aquí sigo de momento.


----------



## Colchonero

clares3 said:


> El caso es que algo me sonaba de una peluca pero la edad es la edad y se me olvidan los detalles del corto plazo.
> Lo de las camelias se nos ha enredado con las cabezas de los samurais como al pobre Hiro, que las ha de ver todos los días en su jardín.
> Tengo una duda, Colchonero: la perfección ¿es el alter ego de La machy? Recuerdo un avatar parecido cuando Aldonza lió el gran lío aquel, que no sé cómo no nos "banearon" a todos, por revoltosos.
> En fin, aquí sigo de momento.


 
Sin duda: La Machy es la perfección. Y si no lo es, se aproxima mucho. Y si no, merecería serlo.  Felicidades de nuevo, rockero. Cuídate el tupé.


----------



## Calambur

clares3 said:


> Pensaba cambiarlo ahora, con motivo de mi santo (próximo 19 de marzo) pero veo que el gato ha arraigado y me lo voy a pensar. En cualquier caso, os lo consultaré antes de cambiar para que me déis vuestra aprobación.


Desde ya te digo: ¡Cuentas con mi desaprobación!

¿Y la moto?
Yo quiero saber cómo es la moto...


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
No tan nueva como la de la fotografía pero esta es mi moto: http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=I-uATfOACIu5hAe67OScBw&ved=0CCYQ9QEwAw
También la veo preciosa, como la batería.


----------



## Calambur

De baterías no entiendo nada, pero la moto es preciosa, la verdad.


----------



## kreiner

Espero que esto no sea como el teatro y no me dejen pasar cuando el espectáculo ha empezado. Enhorabuena, clares3.


----------



## swift

Ejem, señor Kreiner. Lo dejamos pasar siempre que traiga puesta su chaqueta.


----------



## kreiner

A estas horas peninsulares, la única chaqueta que me voy a poner ahora es la del pijama.


----------



## Lurrezko

kreiner said:


> A estas horas peninsulares, la única chaqueta que me voy a poner ahora es la del pijama.



Vaya ánimos para ir de fiesta, qué cenizo...


----------



## kreiner

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Vaya ánimos para ir de fiesta, qué cenizo...


 
Cada uno con el pijama se monta las fiestas que quiere , y no estoy hablando de una "fiesta de pijamas" (sleepover o slumber party) .


----------



## Lurrezko

kreiner said:


> Cada uno con el pijama se monta las fiestas que quiere , y no estoy hablando de una "fiesta de pijamas" (sleepover o slumber party) .



Pues ahí no te falta razón, mira tú por dónde.


----------



## HalloweenJr

¿¿¿Dónde rayos estaba cuando ocurrió esto??? En fin, mis 3000 felicitaciones (y ahora celebremos por los 3.131) Mi regalo es: una invitación a Dubai. Me encanta tu estilo de los 70s. No me enteré en ningún momento de esto. Por cierto, encontré la peluca de Aldonza tirada en el piso .

¡Sigue rasgando el colchón (aunque le diré a Colchonero que se quede un rato más) y la cortina !


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

*Clares*, tienes razón: se me ve poco el pelo, como puedes observar. Tendré que reparar mi falta. La peluca de *Halloween* me viene que ni pintada para empezar.
Me alegra mucho conocer tu grupo de música, pero lo malo del baterista es que siempre está al fondo y se le ve peor.




swift said:


> ¿Cómo se te ocurre destapar aquí el asunto de la peluca que perdió Aldonza?


 ¡Qué bien que este chico es tan discreto!


----------



## clares3

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Me alegra mucho conocer tu grupo de música, pero lo malo del baterista es que siempre está al fondo y se le ve peor. ¡Qué bien que este chico es tan discreto!


 Ya os dije que pensaba actualizar la fotografía del perfil, para que se me vea como Dios manda; pronmto lo haré; estoy buscando la cámara con la que hacer la foto que pueda enviar a mi ordenador y sepa yo cambiar una fotografía por otra, que no olo tengo demasiado claro.
Gracias a todos de nuevo.
Calambur: habrás visto que ha psado mi santo y no he cambiado el gato por otra cosa. Insisto ewn que si alguna vez me tienta esa idea primero te lo consultaré porque el gato ya forma parte de mi avatar; lo mismo lo convierto en un pin y sde lo endoso a la nueva foto
Muchas gracias, Kriener y Halloweenjr


----------



## Peón

Al gran profesor y compañero.... ¡salud!
Disculpas por llegar tarde al evento amigo, estaba abriendo la boca como siempre y me perdí parte del ágape. Pero veo que estás bien acompañado....

Respetuosa y afectivamente me inclino y saludo a uno de los caballeros del foro que siempre encuentra la palabra y el modo justos, siempre con cordialidad.

*¡Felices tresmilcientoypico Clares!, que tus intervenciones valen por dos  *(y no producto de la inflación, por cierto...)

Un gran abrazo.


----------



## clares3

Hola, querido Peón.
Quien llega, como tú, entre halagos, nunca llega tarde y siempre es bienvenido.
Dentro de poco serás tú el que tenga que celebrar uno de estos homenajes al sistema métrico decimal.
Hasta muy pronto, un abrazo


----------

